# Bakers Dozen on a Neap Tide



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Me and Sydney were on the water by 8 and picked up these before we ran out of clear water at about 10. 
I let her gig most of them note the body shot.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Nice fish! Gotta work on those headshots 


I saw a post by you awhile back with you're light setup, I really like the idea of no glare and using underwater bulbs, " lots of wind always here-ripples etc" however 120v scares me, would you mind I pm you sometime on how exactly you built them?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great couple of hours Marc.As hard as we try head shots don't always happen. Good job Sydney, groceries are better than a headshot any day.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I always say you can fry the holes


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

jtrump said:


> Nice fish! Gotta work on those headshots
> 
> 
> I saw a post by you awhile back with you're light setup, I really like the idea of no glare and using underwater bulbs, " lots of wind always here-ripples etc" however 120v scares me, would you mind I pm you sometime on how exactly you built them?


Just get some Woodhead water proof sockets and make sure all your connections are sealed up good and then put a bead of silicone around the lip of the socket to seal up the bulb. Or just get some underwater LEDs 
When I started using these 25yrs ago they didn't have LEDs


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

PM if you more ?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Can complain for a Neap Tide!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice "Baker's Dozen". :thumbsup:


----------

